# Datei lesen und Datei erstellen



## krgewb (17. Mrz 2018)

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, um mithilfe von Javascript (oder HTML5) eine txt-Datei einzulesen? Der Benutzer soll also eine Datei von seinem Computer auswählen können (also wie JFileChooser bei Java).

Das Programm verarbeitet die Daten und soll dann eine Datei erstellen, die auf dem Computer des Nutzers gespeichert werden soll.


----------



## olfibits (17. Mrz 2018)

Dafür sind eher serverseitige Programmiersprachen wie PHP interessant und geeignet. Mit JavaScript wäre das eventuell zwar irgendwie möglich, aber ziemlich schwierig realisierbar. Die einzige Speicherschnittstelle zur Festplatte sind die Cookies und der Local-/Session-Storage.


----------



## looparda (17. Mrz 2018)

Kannst du genauer erklären wofür die Daten sind? Evtl. musst du sie nämlich gar nicht beliebig auf der Festplatte speichern sondern kannst den localStorage des Browsers benutzen. Andernfalls kannst du die FileReader benutzen.


----------



## mrBrown (17. Mrz 2018)

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34034475/edit-and-save-a-file-locally-with-js


----------

